# Help please! Aggression problems



## melanied883 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all
I'm really hoping someone here can help me!
We have a 10 month Vizsla male called Ozzy, he is 99% of the time the most fantastic dog, BUT has moments of aggression. The main problem is when he is disturbed, mainly if asleep, he will react badly. Since he was a small pup we couldn't allow him to fall asleep on out laps because as soon as you disturbed him he would snarl and snap. We have to make sure he goes to his crate for sleep otherwise we will have problems. We have two young children, 3 and 6, and he has bitten them both but tends to go for the younger one. He also bit me quite badly the other day when I walked past him when he had a hide stick.
I will try and summarise what we have done so far to try and resolve this
Got in a behaviourist who spent quite some time with us, the main problems seemed to be the fact that he saw himself as dominant and therefore was 'put out' when we disturbed him. We learnt a lot of new training skills from her and have really kept to them. We also discussed food and now mainly feed a raw meat and veg diet. Although he does have leftovers. No problems with his stools. Also making sure he gets plenty of undisturbed sleep, and plenty of stimulation. 
He is most of the time an amazing dog. Easy to train, loves stimulation and really enjoys playing with the kids. Its just this agression is ruining it, because its getting to the point where I just don't trust him and it seems that we are arranging our lives around him.

Any tips or advice would be very welcome, its getting to the point where I am considering getting him re-homed for the safety of my children.

Thanks


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Melanie, I would not rush to the conclusion that Ozzy is trying to show who's the boss or dominate anyone. 

Healthy, normal dogs don't bite aggressively unless they perceive something as a stressful situation and in the majority of cases biting is actually defensive, not "dominating". 

Maybe someone used to wake Ozzy up when he was younger to play with him or would take away his chew toy or bone for fun or some other reason. But the examples you've described are more typical when a dog associates certain types of situations and the presence of people with "bad things" that could happen, based on past experience. 

I would suggest setting an urgent family goal of teaching Ozzy that having people near him always mean great stuff, such as treats, play or toys - not being pushed around, woken up or having his hide stick taken away - and it really must include the kids as collaborators and active participants in getting there. 

Every time anyone walks by while he's chewing a toy - make them throw him a treat. 

Some people handle resource-guarding behavior by putting a bit less food in the bowl during the meal and then offering addition pieces as the dog is eating, to teach him that having humans near his bowl means he could get a food jackpot.

You could really tailor this to your own situation, but the logic is to teach the dog that people (and especially kids) mean good things.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.suzanneclothier.com/the-articles/aggression-some-reasons-behind-it

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/i-read-they-were-good-with-kids.html

Hope this is of help. Tough to have fear for your kids safety with the dog that now isn't that little cute pup but a young driven hunting dog. 

You'll need to keep learning QUICKLY. You can do it but you have to keep at it and the kids have to be involved in his continued training. If you have a "driven" Vizsla, your task is harder. As our breeder told me, "Vizslas are not for the faint hearted."

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

The trouble with positive re-enforcement as a solution to aggression is timing. 
If you can give him a treat before he sends a signal that he is not comfortable, then it can work. 
If you miss his que (eye twitch, ear movement etc..) that he does not like you near him, and then give him a treat, you are praising unwanted behaviour. It is a fine line, and if I may be completely blunt here, you probably failed to read his ques a puppy, and that is why you are here now.

I think you need another professional to help you out. 
I could give you tips on what I would do, but not knowing you at all, my techniques could very well back fire on you just as positive re-enforcement can.

Are you still using this behaviourist? What is their solution?
If you are not happy with them, you need to find someone who can teach your dog its place in your home. 
He is at the bottom rung. You should not ever accommodate a dog out of fear. That is a recipe for disaster.


Good luck, I do hope you can fix this problem for your family.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My heart goes out to you! I used to have a German Shepard male who taught me a thing or two.

Do keep him separated from the kids. If he doesn't know the kids are not to be touched than he stays in the crate!
If he growls, crate him. If you let him out of the crate and he misbehaves, crate him again! If you open the crate door and he jumps out without you giving the go command, slam the door and try again until he learns.
The crate is your best friend. I hope it is big enough for him.
Do not allow him out of the crate unless he behaves and has earned it. Always, always theater the dog to a leash and always have control of your dog. This goes 24/7 no time outs. If you go the washroom, take him with you, otherwise he stays in the crate!
Do not allow him to make choices and above all you make decisions for him.
You are in control when/what he eats/drinks when he sleeps, when he walks, who he meets and how he meets them. You are the central character in his life.
Please exercise him as you already to but do not overdo it otherwise you need to up the exercise like an Olympic athlete.

Sorry if I run on the sentences, I've had a beer or two ??? 

Best of luck, hope it gets better.
Julius


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/02/inter-dog-dominance-aggression.html

melanied883, don't know if you ever resolved your issues with Ozzy.

Another good article I came across. The more we know the better we can deal with problems as they come up. 

RBD


----------

